# 4 panel door



## Red Dragon (1 Jul 2006)

I have to make a door in the style of some existing ones. Problem is the new door is 6" higher and about 4" narrower. 
I was going to draw one out and adjust the panel sizes etc. until it looked right. I would rather do it "scientifically", so does anyone know where I could get info on the proper ratios of the sizes of the individual parts.
Thanks


----------



## jasonB (2 Jul 2006)

If it is to match an existing one, particularly in the same room I would keep all the styles & rails the same width, have the center rail the same height so door handles line up and just extend the top panel by the extra 6". Anything else is not really a match except for any moulding profiles.

Jason


----------



## Red Dragon (2 Jul 2006)

Thanks Jason. Good point about the door handles.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jul 2006)

Hi Red Dragon

Welcome to the forum.

Great to have another Welsh member.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Red Dragon (3 Jul 2006)

Newbie_Neil":31nxgtp2 said:


> Hi Red Dragon
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...




Yakki Daa


----------



## -David- (12 Jul 2006)

Welcome Red Dragon.

Yakki Daa ?  

Chinese / Welsh then?  

Pob Hwyl

David :wink:


----------

